# 2nd opinion, What to Ask



## Ptuck07 (Jul 27, 2016)

I was just diagnosed with Hashi's, but Endo wants to wait another 6 months then re-check since my TSH and t4 are 'within normal limits'. My levels aren't in the optimal range when I've researched, and I feel like crap, so I'm going to see another Dr that was recommended to me that specializes in thyroid issues. Is there anything I should ask or request when I go? Check t3? Should I have other hormones checked or any other labs done? (I'm female) Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Be sure they run both Free T-4 and FreeT-3 labs. Many times they push back about running the FT-3 , but you need to insist they do it. Not everybody converts T4 hormone to the level they need to feel their best. TSH is fairly useless but they will always run it.

Can you please edit your signature with a short history so it follows any topic post you make - which makes it easier for people to understand your situation.

Include diagnosis, last lab's with ranges and current medication and dosage.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

Your specialized doctor should run tests for you without you even asking...

I would recommend:

TSH, fT4, fT3
Thyroid antibodies (confirms hashimotos/graves)
Full-lipid panel (high cholesterol is common in thyroid)
Vit D (get this corrected if it's low)

Those are the blood tests I have done every 6 months. Except for the antibodies.

visc


----------

